# Want Webcam Drivers - Plz Help



## Goten (Mar 2, 2008)

I got this webcam from Enter. I dont have drivers for it. I got windows xp home installed. Pls help me out coz I dont want to waste nemore on webcam.

Here is a pic.

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.1a85637668.jpg

I appreciate ur help n will do the same if u need it.

Peace brothers~~~!


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 2, 2008)

Try *www.driverguide.com/


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 2, 2008)

Download SiSoft Sandra Lite from here
*www.sisoftware.net/index.html?dir=&location=downandbuy&langx=en&a=

and probe your camera and tell me what webcam it is, the details


----------



## Goten (Mar 2, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Try *www.driverguide.com/



Thanks for ur help but I have already tried that.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Goten (Mar 2, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Download SiSoft Sandra Lite from here
> *www.sisoftware.net/index.html?dir=&location=downandbuy&langx=en&a=
> 
> and probe your camera and tell me what webcam it is, the details



Here is the result.

I hope it will help.

SiSoftware Sandra

General Information
Controller : Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8

Root Hub
Compound Device : No
Hub Is Bus Powered : No
Power Switching : None
Over-current Protection : Individual
Number of Ports : 2

Root Hub: USB Port 1
Status : Device Connected
Device Connected to Port
OEM Device Name : Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
Device Version : 1.00
Device ID : VEN_093A, DEV_2468, PRT_FF
USB Version : 1.10
Speed : Full (12Mbps)
Configuration Settings : 1
Data Packet Size : 8bytes

Root Hub: USB Port 2
Status : No Device Connected

Peace Bro~~~!

Actually i found the driver myself.

But it is not actually wat i want although its working.

So if u wanna try n help me out then do so or relax.

Peace~~~!


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 2, 2008)

Use this driver
*www.pc210.com/download/downnow.asp?id=49

and if that doesn't work try this
*files.filefront.com/STD3+3Nexe/;8160492;/fileinfo.html


----------

